# Pic Hope it works



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)




----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nope.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks for the bullsh#t post. Instead of offering a hand you slam me. :dumbass: 


NotAnotherHonda said:


>


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Do a quick search on posting pics.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Chicago Tony said:


> Thanks for the bullsh#t post. Instead of offering a hand you slam me. :dumbass:




woah..i was jk man..chill...

and you can say BULLSHIT here...

and i just posted a thread yesterday on how to postpics...so search. damn.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

that wasa funny


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

Is this working?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yes, nice choice of car!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes beautiful !


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea i love those rims


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ssssalright


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> ssssalright




yo, i LOVE your sig...thats so true


----------

